# Tuna recipes



## seann (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey hows it going I was just in Puerto Vallarta fishing with and I caught a 300lb yellow fin tuna now I still have about 120lbs in my freezer we have been making sushi, tuna steaks,  and ceviche but I was wondering if anybody had some recipes that we could try 
please write meback if you do we are ready to try anything I mean we have alot of fish
thanks
sean

edited - link removed per Community Policies.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi seann - click on this link - some of these recipes will be for canned tuna but some for fresh.  People will drop by here also and give you some more recipes I'm sure - welcome to DC.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't neglect poaching some and making tuna salad from it. You will never eat canned tuna again!!


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 15, 2006)

Seann, try this recipe:

TUNA CASSEROLE
1 medium onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed in 1/2 tsp salt
500gm tomatoes, blanched, peeled, chopped
1 tbsp tomato puree (paste)
8 black olives, stoned and sliced
1 green chilli, seeded and chopped
1/2 green pepper (capsicum), seeded and chopped
1 tsp ground cumin
300gm tuna, cut into chunks 
185gm cottage cheese
1 egg
185gm Cheddar cheese, grated
4 Corn or Wheat Tortillas, cut into strips 

Preheat the oven to 180 degrees C (350 degrees F)

Heat the oil in a medium saucepan, add the garlic and onion and fry gently until soft but not brown.  Add tomatoes, tomato puree, olives, chilli, green pepper and cumin.  Bring to the boil, cover then simmer for 15 mins until fairly thick; remove the lid if necessary.  Add the tuna and simmer for 10 minutes.

Mix the cottage cheese with the egg.  Place half the tomato mixture in a shallow ovenproof dish.  Cover with half the grated cheese.  Spread the cottage cheese mixture over the top, then cover iwth the tortilla strips.  Spoon over the remaining tomato mixture.  Sprinkle with the remaining grated cheese.  Bake for 30 minutes until bubbling and golden brown.

Serves 4

Good luck!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to DC.  I like boufa's receipe for Tuna Casserole because it sounds very tasty.


----------

